# '37 Colson Motorbike in San Jose, Ca.



## IngoMike (Sep 9, 2020)

Prewar Colson Motorbike 1937 - 38 Straight bar Cruiser - bicycles -...
					

Here we have an extremely rare Prewar Colson Motorbike. It is an extremely rare Colson because it...



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## srfndoc (Sep 9, 2020)

Nice! Seem to remember seeing a similar badge recently. @fordmike65

So early 38 with carry over straight bar frame, drop center rims and incorrect rack?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spokesman (Sep 10, 2020)

Yes 38 with 37 style tall frame. And incorrect rack. Excellent Chrome!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 10, 2020)

srfndoc said:


> Nice! Seem to remember seeing a similar badge recently. @fordmike65
> 
> So early 38 with carry over straight bar frame, drop center rims and incorrect rack?
> 
> ...











						Weird Pre-war Colson -  HELP Wanted | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

I have a pre-war Colson Straight Bar that I thought was a 1937 since when I got it years ago  it had the 36 -37 Chainguard and Chainring and 90 degree truss rods  so I was looking for a 37 tank for it. I wanted to trade a 1938 Colson Pinch tank or screw tank for the 37 straight bar tank. You may...




					thecabe.com


----------



## fatbike (Sep 17, 2020)

IngoMike said:


> Prewar Colson Motorbike 1937 - 38 Straight bar Cruiser - bicycles -...
> 
> 
> Here we have an extremely rare Prewar Colson Motorbike. It is an extremely rare Colson because it...
> ...



The infamous reproduction run of wrong font nameplates that have been circling the hobby for years.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 17, 2020)

fatbike said:


> The infamous reproduction run of wrong font nameplates that have been circling the hobby for years.




I wonder why the original wasn't copied?


----------



## srfndoc (Sep 17, 2020)

Wow... that's not even close.


----------



## fatbike (Sep 17, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> I wonder why the original wasn't copied?
> View attachment 1268766



Because a real one may not have been available and someone just guessed. Remember this information wasn’t readily available online like today and people used bad photos and catalogue drawings for examples.


----------



## fatbike (Sep 17, 2020)

fatbike said:


> Because a real one may not have been available and someone just guessed. Remember this information wasn’t readily available online like today and people used bad photos and catalogue drawings for examples.



I’ll take that WF, Mike, I will need it when I buy my old Imperial back.


----------



## brwstrmgmt (Sep 17, 2020)

" Or "someone" just guessed"  is an excellent "guess!"


----------



## 1motime (Sep 17, 2020)

Posting deleted.  Sold?


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 1, 2020)

Did this sell?


----------



## spokesman (Oct 1, 2020)

HI Mike
Hasnt sold yet. Thanks for asking.


----------

